# R 2 O Offical grand opening party SATURDAY NOV 3RD. 400 coral + 200 fish shipment!!



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello everyone, Im new to this website, as I was not in charge of the posting for my last company aquatic kingdom. So I have registered a new account and would like to say hello and let you know a bit about my store and what’s going on. I know some people were copying my aquariumpros posts to this website and I would like to thank them for it.

Some big news, I will be having an official grand opening sale/party at my store on Saturday November 3rd. The opening I had for R 2 O a few weeks back was allot of fun and a great success, but the store was still under construction and my systems going through there cycle. My systems are now cycled, the store is 99 percent finished, and its time for an official grand opening party!!! This is going to be an amazing day, we will have pulled pork sandwiches for everyone. There will also be pizza, cookies, snacks, drinks, and even a cake!!! 

On top of all this 

Friday evening I have a large order of fish and corals arriving. There will 400 pcs of new coral and over 200 new fish that will all be for sale at 11 am, ALL for crazy sale prices. This means over 600 corals and 500 fish in stock and EVERY SINGLE item is going to be on sale in the ENTIRE store. I will have some blow out specials that will be nothing short of crazy!!!!

Corals I am expecting:
100 pcs of cultured acropora montipora birdnest and porcillipora
120 pcs of zooanthids and palythoa. 
120 lps includeing over 30 chalice/echinopora, 30 blastomussa, acanthastrea, red n green donut corals, octospawn, hammer, torchs, frogspawn, pink goniopora, brains of all sorts and more.
50 pcs mixed mushrooms and leathers

I will post the fish that will be arriving once I receive my packing list. I will try and post pictures late Friday evening, the plan is to take pics while we unpack and give a preview. One thing that’s for sure I will post the grand opening sales and specials Friday.

Ive had multiple retail stores over the years. Never did I have a proper grand opening celebration. This is finally my chance. I hope I see everyone there, even if you tank is stocked come out grab some food and chat away with the many people that love this hobby. 
Any questions feel free to contact me.

Thank you again
Ryan


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Weeee! Excellent! Roadtrip.


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

I hope I can make it by!!!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Any new fresh water fish/plants?

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

WOOTWOOT! cant wait to see your list of stuff!


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Congrats on your new store.
Flavio


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Should be a fun time for all.

Where is your shipment coming from?


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Visited Ryan's store last weekend, glad you finally joined the forum! 

A lot of potential with this location, hope everything goes well for you and your business.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Where is the store?


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

disman_ca said:


> Where is the store?


R2O Aquariums
1370 Dundas Street East, Mississauga
Specializing in Saltwater Fish and Corals
Best Selection and Prices in the GTA


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Now that is a CLASS act. Class act Dude! Cheers Man.



advanced reef aquatics said:


> Congrats on your new store.
> Flavio


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I really want to be there on Saturday but it seems I have to go to work , now that sucks.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Go Sunday. Pizza's always good the 2nd day.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

arrgghhhh too much to do this weekend, wish I could make this one as well.

oh well I'll be green with envy when y'all post your amazing deals.


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

What time do you open on Saturday? One of the cinnamon clowns I got from you committed suicide 

Hoping you have more so I can grab one, along with some other great deals!


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello 

The adress is 1370 dundas street east not 1560, can somebody edit the pervious post stating 1560 i am not sure where people are still getting this adress. i am located at the intersection of dixie and dundas. Southwest corner of the intersection very easy to find.

Shipment is arriving in a few hours. I will try and post pics if possible. Unfortunately there was a problem and there will be no cultured Acropora this shipment. Our flight was cancelled and I lucky got a last minute flight to save the weekend, but there was no time to pack the sps corals. I apologize to the sps keepers out there, My next acropora shipment I will have a blow out sale for all those that are looking for this coral. 

My supplier still send me 400 corals and I will have tons of amazing items. Now for the sales. This will be a weekend sale, so Saturday and Sunday ONLY. 

ALL corals will be 35 PERCENT off!!! this means

40 = 26
45 = 30
50 = 32.50
60 = 39

EVERY coral in the store will be under 40 dollars 

ALL fish will be 35 percent off my regular price!!!!
With this discount I guarantee my fish prices will be the cheapest around this weekend.

All drygoods will be 15 percent off. I just received a small order of some popular items, more will come in the next few weeks.

All freshwater will be 35 percent off. i have a couple hundred good quality plants, and some african oddball fish like polyterus, african arrowana, african leaf fish, african lung fish, some killi fish, elephant nose, xl aba aba knife. the only reason i havent more for freshwater is i am waiting on a 20 box columbian fish order which was paid for over a month ago.

Free: pizza, pulled pork sandwiches, fancy cake, cookies, snacks, and drink.

I hope to see everyone this weekend, it should be a blast
Thanks
Ryan
R2o aquariums
1370 Dundas street east
Mississauga Ontario


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

If you can't find him.. find Dixie and Dundas ! On the southwest corner is a long strip plaza, it covers that whole corner, both sides. Main intersection corner is the Balkan Restaurant. If you're on Dundas heading west toward Dixie, you can do one of two things. You can turn left at Dixie, and then hug the right side of the road along the strip mall and the first right hand drive is the one you want.. go around back, it's about 3 stores up, by a health food type place. 

If you continue west on Dundas, past the Balkan restaurant & a few more storefronts in the strip, you'll see a large laundromat at the west end of the plaza strip, with a Petro Canada past that. You can turn left into the lot before Petrco Canada, though it is across many lanes and can be time consuming to get across. 

Coming south, on Dixie, the entrance is south of Dundas. Once you pass the intersection, make sure to get over and hug the right curb, parking lot entrance is a right, at the end of the Bus lane. Either way drive around back, from the south end, it's up about three doors.. beside the 'Nutrition something' place. If coming North on Dixie, the driveway is a left from the left turn lane heading to the Dundas intersection but it not hard to see, there's a 3 storey tower at the end of the strip mall, where you want to turn left into the parking lot

If you're coming east on Dundas toward Dixie, the driveway you want come shortly before Dixie. It's on the right, IMMEDIATELY past the Petro Canada station's last exit driveway.. they almost touch. Laundromat is on the other side of the drive, turn right, head southeast to the side strip that's running south on Dixie, and R2O is there, next to the place that sells Health stuff, can't recall the name. If I had a better throwing arm I could probably at least hit the parking lot with a rock from my balcony.

R2O may not have a huge door, or a huge store, but it is NOT that hard to find. Tons of free parking.


----------



## msteane (Aug 17, 2010)

It would be great if you could post some pictures of the corals you got in.


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

There's some over on AP, I'm pretty sure he's probally super busy with the grand opening to post pics.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Probably NOT the picture you were waiting for. Sorry....too crowded to get good pics. Rics are $6/each. Nothing under $40. Healthy stuff.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

More pics....I performed crowd control for these pics.....Pics taken with a camera phone. Cheers.


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Jeeze Taipan,
Can you be any meaner? Posting a pic of a cake when the preggo can't go!!


----------



## msteane (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for the pics! It's about an hour drive for me so wanted to see what was available. I will definitely have to go check things out tomorrow.


----------



## PsychoFishy (Nov 26, 2011)

I was just in. Some great deals, like $6 rics, $6 large feather dusters. Nice store! Congrats on the opening!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry.....Hate the game....not the player  Cheers.



damsel_den said:


> Jeeze Taipan,
> Can you be any meaner? Posting a pic of a cake when the preggo can't go!!


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

That cake looks delicious.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Trying for tomorrow.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Hydrologist said:


> That cake looks delicious.


The cookies were good 

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*r20 trip*

hey there went on a tour yesterday and ended up at R2O ,easy location to find ,lots of parking .
overall a good store with lots of potential.helpful staff
good luck and look forward to visiting your store 
cheers
tom


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

Whats the closing time on sunday. Im looking to stop by later.


----------



## jackmccann (Feb 3, 2012)

I believe ryan closes at 6 today.


Monday : by appointment (just call me ahead of time and it shouldn’t be a problem)
Tuesday : by appointment 
Wednesday : 1 – 9
Thursday : 1 – 9
Friday : 1 – 9
Saturday 11 – 6
Sunday 11 – 6


thats his hours off of another post on AP


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Is this place primarily Salty stuff?


----------



## jackmccann (Feb 3, 2012)

No, Ryan also has fresh water stuff and dry goods as well! i believe he has 24 fresh water tanks right now but im not sure what he has left for stock...i know he had plants and some fish.....

its worth just going to see what he has and get some friendly advice from a great store owner!!! 

Also i am pretty sure ryan is willing to bring anything in that people are looking for also just inquire and he will let you know what he can do.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

When i stopped in on subday he indicated his FW order had been screwed up and he had a new order on the way no ETA though.


----------



## jackmccann (Feb 3, 2012)

*some photos of ryans stock!*

Alright all, I was at ryans today checking out his new inventory and he has some amazing fish and some gorgeous anemones!!!! Def worth the trip to check them out! sounds like he has some great prices on them!

Now for pictures!









Inquire with ryan on this fish! it is stunning!!!!









Love this! if i could do a tank with all these four wheelers i would!!!

















































































Gorgeous shark Egg!!! This guy is looking like he is about to hatch!!! Ryan thinks so too =)


























Sorry about the quality! its from my Iphone5 and im just getting use to using it!

hope you enjoy!

Edit***- Just so everyone knows, the Giant Red Carpet Anemone has been sold already! its a gorgeous piece and the person who is buying it is one lucky reefer!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the pics! For those that are interested in the Scorpion Fish and want more info.....web search: "Rhinopias Scorpion / Rhino Scorpion." This will tell you how rare this fish is. DON'T let the potential price tag scare you off. I'm sure Ryan will answer any and all questions.....and look after you in terms of pricing of course. 

For Example: http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2003/5/fish

P.S. - Check out the dude hiding in the pipe behind the Rhinopias. Cool!


----------



## jackmccann (Feb 3, 2012)

No problem! Hopefully you guys see something that catches your eye!!!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

wow I'm sad I missed the grand opening!!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, I have to visit your place!


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Visited Ryan's store today. Very nice and helpful. Great pricing on his livestock. If any one is interested in Clown Triggers he has two very nice specimens at incredible pricing. Check him out, good pricing on coral colony's too!


----------

